# Pics I just had to share!



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

I just had to post some pics of mt three does.Mama & Dancer:







.Prancer:







.These are not recent but they are the newest ones I have right now.I hope this works :sigh: if it doesn't I'll try again.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Current;y working on it.


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

nope all i got was the title of the pictures.
beth


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

http://goatweb.mail.everyone.net/eonapp ... ion=inline here's one.I hope :sigh:


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

none yet


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

The link in the 3rd post works.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Here are two more http://goatweb.mail.everyone.net/eonapp ... ion=inline and http://goatweb.mail.everyone.net/eonapp ... ion=inline I know they are long but it's the only way it works!


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

they aren't working for me


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

yep...I sure will


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

They are working for me but lets see if I can get judt the picture.That is strange.It won't let me post just the pics.Alyssa,if I e-mail them to you could you try to post them?


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

i sure will, [email protected]


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

I e-mailed you Alyssa.


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

we are working on getting these pics posted


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

yah it looks like you have them on a private site because it keeps saying "forbidden" when I try to access the links.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Alyssa,if it doesn't work don't worry about it.I didn't mean to waist your time.


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

you arent wasting my time...that is what I am here for...to help. we can keep trying if you want


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

That is up to you.I am still trying it myself.


----------

